# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  САЙТ учреждения - создаем сами

## Vlad_belgorod

Вопрос такого рода: хочется открыть сайт своего Дома культуры, как это сделать? Естьли каки-то сложности в этом. Кто это уже делал, чтобы не засорять тему, напишите мне в личку поподробнее.
С уважением, Владимир.

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Вопрос такого рода: хочется открыть сайт своего Дома культуры, как это сделать? Естьли каки-то сложности в этом. Кто это уже делал, чтобы не засорять тему, напишите мне в личку поподробнее.
С уважением, Владимир.

----------


## вокся

А какие сложности?))) Если есть лишние деньги, то заказывайте разработку и первоначальное наполнение в фирме. Не знаю сколько это может стоить в вашем регионе, у нас, на Алтае, от 17 тыс. и до бесконечности)))
Если с деньгами туговато, то велкЫм на любой бесплатный конструктор. Я для запуска сайта убила полностью один выходной день, точнее с 9 утра сидела до глубокой ночи) Благо у меня все фотки в цифре всегда со мной, да и буквы в слова, слова в предложения складывать умею. 
На этапе заполняемости информацией сайт забирает много времени. Теперь просто новости и кой-какие фотки, файлы... Сейчас легче) Но это должен быть один человек, который бы умел и в фоторедакторе поработать (хоть чуть-чуть), и написать текст (основы журналистики хоть  чуть-чуть), который бы понимал, как устранить небольшие проблемы, связанные с Инетом. Я даааалеко не компьютерный гений, но с Ucozom мы подружились))))
В моем случае я еще и денег сама у себя за эту работу не прошу. А так - это еще должно и оплачиваться дополнительно. 
Принять окончательное решие о том, что сайту быть, мне помог вебинар, который проходил на форуме в феврале. Как раз по этой теме. Я послушала и поняла, что это надо, что я смогу)

----------


## вокся

А какие сложности?))) Если есть лишние деньги, то заказывайте разработку и первоначальное наполнение в фирме. Не знаю сколько это может стоить в вашем регионе, у нас, на Алтае, от 17 тыс. и до бесконечности)))
Если с деньгами туговато, то велкЫм на любой бесплатный конструктор. Я для запуска сайта убила полностью один выходной день, точнее с 9 утра сидела до глубокой ночи) Благо у меня все фотки в цифре всегда со мной, да и буквы в слова, слова в предложения складывать умею. 
На этапе заполняемости информацией сайт забирает много времени. Теперь просто новости и кой-какие фотки, файлы... Сейчас легче) Но это должен быть один человек, который бы умел и в фоторедакторе поработать (хоть чуть-чуть), и написать текст (основы журналистики хоть  чуть-чуть), который бы понимал, как устранить небольшие проблемы, связанные с Инетом. Я даааалеко не компьютерный гений, но с Ucozom мы подружились))))
В моем случае я еще и денег сама у себя за эту работу не прошу. А так - это еще должно и оплачиваться дополнительно. 
Принять окончательное решие о том, что сайту быть, мне помог вебинар, который проходил на форуме в феврале. Как раз по этой теме. Я послушала и поняла, что это надо, что я смогу)

----------


## Рамоновна

Адрес моего сайта - внизу сообщения. Создавала его на НАРОДЕ 2, но сейчас не стоит - он передается Яндексом на Ucoz. Жду переезда. Сейчас лучше сразу идти на http://www.ucoz.ru/ и создавать там. На народе в конструкторе ничего сложного не было- до всего доходила сама. Не думаю, что на Ucoz все гораздо сложнее - он расчитан на новичков, и на любом хостинге есть масса вспомогательных комментариев и пошаговых инструкций.http://forum.ucoz.ru/

----------


## Рамоновна

> Вопрос такого рода: хочется открыть сайт своего Дома культуры, как это сделать? Естьли каки-то сложности в этом. Кто это уже делал, чтобы не засорять тему, напишите мне в личку поподробнее.
> С уважением, Владимир.


С каждым  днем вопрос о наличии сайта становится все более актуальным. ТЕМА СОЗДАНА!

----------


## любимовка

всем здравствуйте.когда я работала в ДК то создала сайт своего дома культуры на платформе jimdo.com  сайт бесплатный.много опций.С сайтом работать было интересно.Беда в том,что когда я перешла работать в информационно-аналитический отдел при нашей клубной системе,то отдала пароль от входа на сайт новому худ руку,а ей,как оказалось в последствии,сайт этот оказался не нужен,да и вообще ,для нее нэт- это только общение в соц сетях о "жизни и любви".а про то что бы просидеть там несколько часов и искать что то по работе она говорит что этим занимаются только несчастные глубоко люди у которых кроме работы ничего нет (с чем я ,да думаю и вы,уважаемые коллеги,полностью не согласна!!!!!) извините отвлеклась)))так вот: теперь я сделала сайт клубной системы.понемногу его заполняю.А вообще-создание сайта - это увлекательный процесс.

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Дело в том, что на многих сайтах создаются рекламы нежелательного содержания без разрешения владельца сайта. Как дела обстоят у Вас?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Дело в том, что на многих сайтах создаются рекламы нежелательного содержания без разрешения владельца сайта. Как дела обстоят у Вас?


На разных системах-по разному. На НАРОДЕ я рекламу не просила - мне ее и не повесили. Можно было подписать соглашение, получать деньги, но там важна статистика посещения и кликов, решила не заморачиваться. 

Знаю. что в некоторых системах можно "заказывать" тему рекламы (например, культура, пошив костюмов, и т.п.) Как будет на ЮКОЗе- не знаю, но с сайтов школ они рекламу снимают по просьбе создателя( как с социальных) Социальны ли мы???

----------


## Натник

у меня сейчас сайт на платном хостинге (но я не плачу, знакомый разрешил безвозмездно пользоваться) , за доменное имя я плачу 400 р в год, платформу так же мне закачал знакомый, но осваивала ее я сама методом научного тыка...за рекламой смотрит так же знакомый, к сожалению я им мало занимаюсь... :Tu: что касается бесплатных конструкторов, был у меня сначала  и на народе, давно, но мне не понравились возможности тогда, сейчас не знаю, потом был на юкозе, забросила, потому что некогда было им заниматься, а поручить некому, да  и в ДК в то время не было инета, только дома и по ночам...но Юкоз, наверное самый подходящий для нас вариант, мое мнение..

----------


## Алла и Александр

А у меня сайт вот на этой платформе.  Движок сайта,правда, туповат , но я пока пользуюсь им. Есть сайт и на ЮКОЗе.

----------


## любимовка

> Дело в том, что на многих сайтах создаются рекламы нежелательного содержания без разрешения владельца сайта. Как дела обстоят у Вас?


 На jimdo рекламы нет.

----------


## Рамоновна

ВСЕ, я решилась на уход с НАРОДа. Почитала форум на ЮКОЗе- и поняла, что проблемы после переезда только начнутся. Многие шаблоны не подходят, многое придется перезаливать.... 

Начала работу в



> jimdo


Вот начало  http://www61.jimdo.com/app/s4fe9622d...63a9a75b1576c/

Мне нравится. Удобно и без заморочек. Оно нам надо, эти навороты?

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Пытаюсь создать сайт на jimdo.com , пишит "Пожалуйста, введи подходящий адрес (3-30 символов и цифр, без спец. знаков)" в первом окошке регистрации имя сайта. Что именно делаю не правильно? Пишу имя: Мелиховское СДК, может надо как-то по другому?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Мелиховское СДК, может надо как-то по другому?


на английском. Я писала *dom.kultura*

----------


## вокся

> Почитала форум на ЮКОЗе- и поняла, что проблемы после переезда только начнутся.


А что за переезд?

----------


## Рамоновна

*вокся*, http://forum.ucoz.ru/forum/56-0-1

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Уважаемые колеги поздравляю всех Вас с праздником, желаю всем огромных творческих успехов и всех благ.
Что такое –– Первомай...? Просто –– пей, да наливай...? День трудящихся...? Да бросьте..!!! От работы –– ломит кости...!
Это праздник тунеядцев..! Тех..., что спиться не боятся. На природу прут толпой, прихватив друзей с собой..!
Едут в горы.., и в леса, в мае ведь везде...–– КРАСА..!!! На рыбалку, на охоту... (Где здесь мысли про работу..?)
Взяв мясца, и.... поллитровку Брысь от КОМПА..., –– на МАЕВКУ!! 
С уважением, Владимир.

----------


## Натник

> Взяв мясца, и....  Брысь от КОМПА...,


ага, что вы и делаете... :Taunt: небось, пыхтите над созданием сайта в праздник?? :Grin:

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

> ага, что вы и делаете...небось, пыхтите над созданием сайта в праздник??


День был в моём распоряжении, а вечером делали праздничный концерт на площадке ДК. А сайт открыть не получается: писал и русскими и английскими буквами всё равно отвечает одно и тоже, пока временно прекратил, попробую по позже либо попытаюсь в другом месте.
С  уважением, Владимир.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Vlad_belgorod*, не знаю, почему у вас не плучается...

Я уже все сценарии перезалила, страницы оформила.... Оторваться не могу. Кстати, конструктор/редактор мне здесь больше нравится

----------


## любимовка

> *Vlad_belgorod*, не знаю, почему у вас не плучается...
> 
> Я уже все сценарии перезалила, страницы оформила.... Оторваться не могу. Кстати, конструктор/редактор мне здесь больше нравится


 можно вопрос?-вы на платной основе делаете сайт?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> вы на платной основе делаете сайт?


На Юкозе бесплатный конструктор, но можно и заплатить. Оплата в пределах 100 рб. Тогда не будет рекламы на сайте

----------


## Рамоновна

> можно вопрос?-вы на платной основе делаете сайт?


нет. мне 500 мб должно хватить

----------


## Рамоновна

Несколько слов о  *Jimdo*. Сравниваю с конструктором на НАРОДЕ.

Преимущества:

-ПРОСТОТА и понятность!
-сразу видно все изменения.
-все изменения публикуются мгновенно.
-простота в работе (понятно без всяких* HTML-код*)
-удобная галерея фоторгафий
-удобная заливка документов
-достаточно функций для социального сайта
-скорость заливки - вполне у страивает.
-ОБЪЕМ. Если зайдете на мой сайт ( он не до конца оформлен) - я израсходовала всего 7%. 

Недостатки:

-нельзя изменить фон- сделать свой (НО: достаточно вариантов в шаблонах, я свой нашла)
-статистику пришлось устанавливать свою (т.е. искать на стороне и устанавливать) - т.к. статистика местная ну просто не открывалась... Или я чего-то не поняла? 
-поиск заявленного сайта роботами Яндекса такой же долгий... Меня еще не видно в поисковой системе- только старый сайт. Его для страховки не удаляю, но крест на нем уже поставлен.

ВСЕМ- УДАЧИ!!! 

*Создавайте свои сайты - это просто!
*

Если нужна помощь - давайте вместе!!!

----------


## Натник

Ирина Викторовна, хороший у вас сайт получился!!!! Мне понравилось, что все так немудрено, можно сразу найти то, что тебе нужно...я прям задумалась, о создании там сайта....меня мой по многим причинам не устраивает...единственное, у меня много фото-видео материала, правда видео, я думаю можно и с Ютуба вставлять, в общем у меня вопрос, только 500 мб  сразу дают? а если свыше - за деньги?

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Немного накопал как сделать свой сайт на Jimdo.com

Jimdo.com — это онлайновый сервис для удобного создания и размещения в сети сайтов самой разной направленности. Его функциональные возможности настолько широки, а использование так понятно и удобно, что делает возможным пользователям практически любого уровня компьютерной продвинутости создавать красивые интересные страницы.
Для начала работы с этим сервисом необходимо зарегистрироваться, в процессе чего необходимо выбрать имя для своего сайта вида http://***xx.jimdo.com. После этого вам на электронную почту придет письмо содержащее пароль для входа в панель администрирования, а также краткие инструкции по основам работы в редакторе. Кстати, сервис отлично русифицирован, содержит справочную документацию и обучающие ролики, так что никаких особых сложностей возникнуть не должно.
Как видите, структура сайта состоит из отдельных модулей, которые вы можете буквально в два клика добавлять, удалять или редактировать. Всего таких модулей насчитывается более двадцати, в том числе галерея картинок, гостевая книга, html-код, видео с YouTube, карта и многое другое.
Для изменения внешнего вида своего сайта можно использовать одну из предлагаемых тем оформления. Даже для бесплатного аккаунта их насчитывается не один десяток, а если учесть, что каждый элемент сайта можно изменить, то можно уверенно сказать, что у вас есть все возможности для создания уникального дизайна. Для продвинутых пользователей имеется возможность загружать свои html или css шаблоны и работать непосредственно с кодом.
Доступ к настройкам вашего сайта осуществляется с помощью специального меню, расположенного в правой части редактора. Здесь вы сможете изменять ключевые слова и описание страниц, добавить фавиконку, установить счетчики, защитить страницы паролем , настроить мобильную версию сайта и многое другое.
В бесплатной версии Jimdo для каждого сайта выделяется по 500 Мб дискового пространства, количество страниц и трафик не ограничен. Однако если вам этого не достаточно, то можете воспользоваться платным Pro или Business вариантом, который не имеет ограничений на место и содержит большое количество таких приятных дополнительных функций как привязка своего домена, почтовый адрес, отсутствие рекламного блока, собственный логотип, статистику и так далее.
Онлайновый конструктор сайтов Jimdo.com является на сегодняшний день одним из самых функциональных и простых сервисов подобного рода. Его главными достоинствами является стабильная и быстрая работа, простота использования и вполне достаточный функционал для создания сайтов самого разного назначения. Во всяком случае когда передо мной встала задача выбора удобного дома для сайта, я выбрал именно Jimdo.

----------


## Рамоновна

> только 500 мб  сразу дают? а если свыше - за деньги?


да. но без видео его вполне хватит.





> все так немудрено, можно сразу найти то, что тебе нужно..


это и меня подкупило. если посчитать в часах, то, что у меня сейчас есть на сайте, заняло примерно 3 рабочих дня (это с подгонкой док-тов, обрезкой фото, поиском картинок для разделов)

----------


## любимовка

на jimdo видео не занимает много места.его сначала надо закачать на ютуб а потом уже перекидываешь ссылку.очень удобно.оно вроде размещено на твоем сайте и смотреть его можно на твоей странице,а хранится оно и основное место занимает на ютубе.так что не бойтесь,размещайте видео на странице в jimdo

----------


## Натник

> ОБЪЕМ. Если зайдете на мой сайт ( он не до конца оформлен) - я израсходовала всего 7%.


а где вы это смотрите?  я не могу найти, где можно посмотреть объем бесплатного сайта..




> нельзя изменить фон- сделать свой


 можно...и шапку свою можно и фон можно свой...

----------


## Рамоновна

> можно...и шапку свою


это смогла



> и фон можно свой...


это не нашла. вот хотелось бы цвет меню изменить. салатовый раздражает



> а где вы это смотрите?  я не могу найти, где можно посмотреть объем бесплатного сайта..


Боковая панель НАСТРОЙКИ ----Веб-страница---*ПАМЯТЬ*

----------


## Натник

> Боковая панель НАСТРОЙКИ ----Веб-страница---ПАМЯТЬ


спасибо, нашла..




> это не нашла. вот хотелось бы цвет меню изменить. салатовый раздражает


 по поводу фона, я не использовала шаблон, вот какой был вариант после регистрации, такой я и оставила. В нем я смогла изменить шапку, фон, цвет и шрифт заголовков, сделать свое меню...У вас и у Любимовки я вижу контактную информацию, где она добавляется не подскажите?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, заготовка для нее уже была в шаблоне

----------


## ivalvikt

Добро пожаловать! www.dkzar.ru

----------


## Рамоновна

*ivalvikt*, солидно. А на какой платформе Ваш сайт?

----------


## v_irina

> Добро пожаловать! www.dkzar.ru


мне понравилось оформление... не похоже на бесплатный конструктор...

----------


## ivalvikt

Не совсем понял ваш вопрос?

----------


## ivalvikt

[QUOTE=v_irina;4662197]мне понравилось оформление... не похоже на бесплатный конструктор...[/QUOTСпасибо, за положительные оценки! Это не конструктор, немного изучив html, взяв за основу дизайн бесплатного сайта, изменив в программе Adobe Dreamweaver, получилось то, что получилось!

----------


## Натник

> Это не конструктор, немного изучив html, взяв за основу дизайн бесплатного сайта, изменив в программе Adobe Dreamweaver


 :Blink: м-да...не, я на такое не решусь...

----------


## v_irina

> Спасибо, за положительные оценки! Это не конструктор, немного изучив html, взяв за основу дизайн бесплатного сайта, изменив в программе Adobe Dreamweaver, получилось то, что получилось!


да, я и имела ввиду, что ваш сайт не просто на какой-то бесплатной платформе создан. Вы копнули глубже)))

----------


## Рамоновна

> немного изучив html,





> изменив в программе Adobe Dreamweaver,


да-а-а... птичий язык....

----------


## Рамоновна

Запустила новую страничку на сайте, багодаря и вашим советам в соответствующей теме нашего раздела

http://domkultura.jimdo.com/полезные-ссылки/

----------


## v_irina

> Запустила новую страничку на сайте, багодаря и вашим советам в соответствующей теме нашего раздела]


столько полезного!!!

тоже кинулась создавать сайт, пока только наброски. Выйду на работу после отпуска - буду работать над заполнением
http://kultura-seyaha.jimdo.com/?logout=1

----------


## Натник

Ира, а ты тоже воспользовалась шаблоном или создавала свой?

----------


## v_irina

> Ира, а ты тоже воспользовалась шаблоном или создавала свой?


сама структура ( то есть где-что будет расположено)с сайта, а фоновую картинку можно свою загрузить - я сама ее в фотошопе лепила.
теперь не могу подобрать шрифт текста - чтобы и читался хорошо, и "вписывался" по стилю

----------


## Натник

> не могу подобрать шрифт текста - чтобы и читался хорошо, и "вписывался" по стилю


очень даже ничего, веселый шрифт! :Ok:

----------


## v_irina

))) спс

----------


## Рамоновна

http://domkultura.jimdo.com/оформление-и-полиграфия/

еще одна новая страница

----------


## Натник

> еще одна новая страница


 спасибо за идею, скажите пожалуйста, а кто вам все это делает? На сайт вы помещаете  просто как наглядное пособие или с целью поделиться?

----------


## Рамоновна

> а кто вам все это делает


сама, в Microsoft Publisher. Но документ такого формата не загружается. Пришлось все скопировать-сохранить в ПНГ.





> На сайт вы помещаете  просто как наглядное пособие или с целью поделиться?


к сожалению, как пособие: при помещении фото в галерею и дальнейшем просмотре нет функции "сохранить изображение". Отдельно каждое фото выкладывать дольше... Может, позже залью в файлообменник и сделаю ссылки....

----------


## Натник

Хочу показать вам и наш сайт...я правда его уже в 3 раз переделываю, 1 раз платформа сложная была, потом по нечаянности удалила...правда он у меня только в стадии заполнения, вчера только платформу установили...Спасибо Ирине Викторовне, позаимствовала у нее оформление страниц картинками + полезные ссылки...у меня сейчас только страница "видео" немного заполнена...шапку и фон изменю, как свою подготовлю..решила векторный редактор изучать самый простой... :Vah: 

www.коврино-дк.рф

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, 



> решила векторный редактор изучать самый простой...


 и я тоже хочу, но времени..... я еще ни КОРЕЛЛ, ни фотошоп не освоила, а это на первом месте в моем плане самообразования.

В ПОЛЕЗНЫХ ССЫЛКАХ удобно- кликаешь и переходишь. На своей платформе не нашла такого. Кто делал на ДЖИМДО- подскажите- есть такая функция?

----------


## Натник

> ни фотошоп не освоила,


я фотошоп немного знаю...




> Кто делал на ДЖИМДО- подскажите- есть такая функция?


может надо виджет найти такой...я задала этот вопрос в сообществе Джимдо. Ждем ответа.

----------


## Натник

> Кто делал на ДЖИМДО- подскажите- есть такая функция?


 Ирина Викторовна,  в текстовом модуле выделяете будущую ссылку (нужный текст), жмёте на кнопку со значком цепи и пишете в соответствующем поле адрес нужной страницы. :Yes4:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, спасибо, попробую. 

Кстати, мне недели 2 назад звонили из ДЖИМДО - я попала по случайному выбору в их социологический опрос. Спрашивали, почему я выбрала их платформу, что нравится, что нет. Похвалили сайт (ну это скорее всего в рамках хорошего тона)

_Прошло некоторое время..._

СДЕЛАЛА! Теперь все ссылки-активные. Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Натник

> Кстати, мне недели 2 назад звонили из ДЖИМДО - я попала по случайному выбору в их социологический опрос. Спрашивали, почему я выбрала их платформу, что нравится, что нет. Похвалили сайт (ну это скорее всего в рамках хорошего тона)


надо же! у них еще и опросы бывают! :Meeting:

----------


## v_irina

> Хочу показать вам и наш сайт...я правда его уже в 3 раз переделываю, 1 раз платформа сложная была, потом по нечаянности удалила...правда он у меня только в стадии заполнения, вчера только платформу установили...Спасибо Ирине Викторовне, позаимствовала у нее оформление страниц картинками + полезные ссылки...у меня сейчас только страница "видео" немного заполнена...шапку и фон изменю, как свою подготовлю..решила векторный редактор изучать самый простой...
> 
> www.коврино-дк.рф


мне текст на главной странице очень понравился! Не официальный и в то же время "в точку"!))))) Только  фото ДК немного пересвечено, мне кажется.
А вы сайт на платной платформе делали?

----------


## Натник

> Только фото ДК немного пересвечено, мне кажется.


 фото к сожалению, больше приличного нет...ждем ремонт с 2008 года, вот тогда и сфотоографируем красивый :Grin:  




> А вы сайт на платной платформе делали?


 знакомый пустил к себе на хостинг бесплатно, он же мне и платформы закачивает (уже несколько попробовала, для моего ума сложные, эта более менее :Yes4: ) я только плачу за домен 400 р в год.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Девочки всем добрый день!! А у нас тоже появился свой сайт, но благодаря нашему методисту по ресурсному-обеспечению!Cnt-kr-yaruga.ru

----------


## Натник

> А у нас тоже появился свой сайт


Спасибо! Оставила в закладках. У меня вопросик, я посмотрела ваш график работы, у вас 2 выходных - воскресенье, понедельник...это у всех сотрудников??? а как же праздник например в воскресенье?

----------


## вокся

Девочки, которые на ДЖИМДО! А есть ли здесь Новостная лента? не нашла....

----------


## v_irina

> Спасибо! Оставила в закладках. У меня вопросик, я посмотрела ваш график работы, у вас 2 выходных - воскресенье, понедельник...это у всех сотрудников??? а как же праздник например в воскресенье?


Хоть и не по теме сайтов,но все же отвечу - у нас такой же график работы и если мероприятие выпадает на наш выходной, например, на воскресенье, то выходной мы переносим на вторник. но это конечно просто лично договариваемся друг  другом и директором

----------


## v_irina

> Девочки, которые на ДЖИМДО! А есть ли здесь Новостная лента? не нашла....


Вы имеете ввиду ленту новостей сайта Джимдо или ленту новостей вашего ДК?

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Спасибо! Оставила в закладках. У меня вопросик, я посмотрела ваш график работы, у вас 2 выходных - воскресенье, понедельник...это у всех сотрудников??? а как же праздник например в воскресенье?


Доброе утро! Либо берем отгул, либо переносим наш выходной на неделе раньше!

----------


## вокся

> Вы имеете ввиду ленту новостей сайта Джимдо или ленту новостей вашего ДК?


я имею ввиду нашу ленту. Сейчас я её, скажем так, создаю в ручную. Т.е. создаю новые странички. Может , я не нашла эту функцию?

----------


## Натник

> Т.е. создаю новые странички. Может , я не нашла эту функцию?


по моему ее там нет..

----------


## v_irina

> я имею ввиду нашу ленту. Сейчас я её, скажем так, создаю в ручную. Т.е. создаю новые странички. Может , я не нашла эту функцию?


хм...я создала раздел для новостей "Что день грядущий нам готовит", где  буду просто дополнять его новостями, создавая новые записи http://kultura-seyaha.jimdo.com/что-...отовит/
вы это имели ввиду?
(сайт у меня еще не заполнен, так что не обращайте внимание)))

----------


## VanDerMade

Девоньки! ИМХО: сайт - это, конечно, здравая штука, тем более, что есть конструкторы, для которых практически необязательно знать основы HTML....Я сама таких делала (в своё время) несколько штук за 5 минут, по разным темам....
 Но, по моему опыту,бОльшую аудиторию вы сможете охватить в соц.сетях или блогах, нежели на сайте, который ещё требует определённой раскрутки. 
У меня, например, вся молодёжь тусуется В Контакте, а инфу для детей и родителей проще и быстрее донести в Одноклассниках.[/U]
Соц.сети рулят!!!! Стопудоффффф!!!!

----------


## v_irina

согласна, что соцсети удобнее - почти все читают ленту новостпей каждый день. сайт - это больше для галочки. Лично я планирую завести страничку ДК в одноклассниках и вконтакте и там просто дублировать заголовки новостей с ссылкой на сайт. А иначе да - сайт будет просто "пылиться")))))

----------


## VanDerMade

Да, Ирина! Я для себя обозначила такую форму работы - блог и соц.сети. Все важные мероприятия анонсируются в соц.сетях, а фото-репортаж о мероприятии выкладывается в блоге (вот вам и готовый творческий отчёт).

----------


## любимовка

> Соц.сети рулят!!!!


согласна.я тоже ,кроме сайта нашей клубной системы,часто публикуюсь в соц сетях.правда своей группы нет,но у нас существует группа нашего района.там у меня фотоальбомы,где публикуем афиши о предстоящих мероприятиях и фото-отчеты о прошедших.

----------


## Натник

у меня тоже есть группа в одноклассниках http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/kulturakovrino , не знаю как в контакте, а тут не очень удобно размещать материал..во первых, там есть лимит текста - большой текстовой материал не выложишь, только если несколькими сообщениями или давать ссылку на обменники,  а люди иногда хотят просто зайти и почитать., во вторых нет возможности закачки аудио, что для кульутрно-досугового учреждения не маловажно, хоть с недавних пор появилась возможность демонстрации видео...конечно, свой сайт больше для галочки, он считается официальной платформой ДК, зайдя на которую можно все узнать от сценариев и фото до НПА...а соцсети это неформальное общение...так что мое мнение, и то и то должно быть... :Yes4: 


кстати, вот Гульнур - наша коллега и форумчанка, она зарегила свой ДК как пользователя, так тоже в принципе можно.. :Grin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Хочу вставить несколько слов насчет официального сайта ДК. Если в следующем году кто-то решит подавать документы на получение гранта, то сайт необходим. И необходимо, чтобы его посещали люди. И информацию на нем нужно постоянно обновлять. Вот такая петрушка.

А я сегодня открыла страницу на Одноклассниках. Давно собиралась - наконец-то сподвиглась на нее ))))
Так что - милости просим! 
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/56825763463224

----------


## вокся

А мне нравится работать с сайтом. И мне нравится, что его "официальный тон" заставляет меня сдерживаться в эмоциях при описании прошедшего мероприятия, например. Новостная лента подразумевает объективность. А то, бывает, как занесет-занесет....) И сейчас проскакивет))) Но уже не так критично)
да и действительно 



> Если в следующем году кто-то решит подавать документы на получение гранта, то сайт необходим. И необходимо, чтобы его посещали люди. И информацию на нем нужно постоянно обновлять.


И рейтинг эффективности КДУ, и стимулирующие...

----------


## любимовка

девочки, я тоже "заболела" группой на "одноклассниках". И вот что у меня получилось http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/52064778780862  
конечно это только начало,но дальше работа пойдет.хочу сегодня и "в контакте" группу сделать.

----------


## Натник

> Если в следующем году кто-то решит подавать документы на получение гранта, то сайт необходим.


  а в этом году как дело обстояло??  просто у нас в районе получил грант один СДК и его руководитель, который не имеет ни сайта, ни даже странички где-нибудь в соцсети..

кстати, у меня еще была страница одного коллектва, потом я ее удалила,  если у кого есть народные (образцовые) коллективы, деятельность которых плодотворна, то можно завести, там очень все просто и бесплатно.Неважно взрослый коллектив или детский, танцевальный или изо-студия...

вот сам* методический центр НУМИ* http://numi.ru/

а это *форум педагогов* http://forum.numi.ru/   (правда там в основном ДШИ тусуются))) но там у них достаточно материала, можно че-нить себе нарыть..

а вот *конструктор сайтов детских коллективов*  ( по моему я там и взрослые видела) http://ksdk.ru/ единственное условие сохранения сайта, это хотя бы раз в месяц туда просто заходить, чтоб обнулился счетчик посещаемости и все... (на чем собственно я и погорела) 

в методическом центре можно регистрировать свои авторские наработки, там могут выдать подтверждающие документы и много еще чего...я там уже сто лет не была, ушла потому что там нет практически работников культуры из клубной системы...

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...Если в следующем году кто-то решит подавать документы на получение гранта, то сайт необходим.....


Значит надо делать сайт, то есть, *ещё больше* времени в Инете торчать. :Blink:

----------


## VanDerMade

> у меня тоже есть группа в одноклассниках... тут не очень удобно размещать материал..... лимит текста...нет возможности закачки аудио...


Наталья Николаевна, что-то я не замечала там лимита, которого бы мне не хватило... Но я чаще не весь текст в ленту пишу, а копирую кусок и даю ссылку на всю статью блога. Насчёт аудио-закачки - краем уха слышала, что что-то появилось там у них такое))).

С удовольствием погуляла по страничкам Вашего сайта. Ничего себе "СДК с хуторка"  :Ok:  - столько артистов; зал, как у нас в районном ДК; костюмы красивые!!! Молодцы какие!!!

----------


## Натник

> Но я чаще не весь текст в ленту пишу, а копирую кусок и даю ссылку на всю статью блога.


вот поэтому и не замечала.. :Grin: 




> Наталья Николаевна


можно и на ты... :Grin: 




> С удовольствием погуляла по страничкам Вашего сайта.


да он еще можно сказать почти пустой...я его только недавно возобновила, старое не особо хочется закачивать...только новое, недавно проведенное... :Yes4: 

я вот тоже давеча погуляла по блогу твоему...пишешь ты и правда интересно :Ok: 


по поводу здания ДК, на фотках с праздника не мой ДК, а районный...а мой скромный на главной странице :Blush2:

----------


## VanDerMade

> девочки, я тоже "заболела" группой на "одноклассниках". И вот что у меня получилось http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/52064778780862 ....


 :Smile3:  Зашла по ссылке, подумала, что дежавю - свои слова и заголовки читаю))). Из группы "Культработники Целинного района" http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/51971869114543
Олечка,*любимовка*, я не против! Рада, что кому-то понравился и пригодился мой текст. Мы весной на семинаре с районными коллегами планировали поплотнее общаться в сетях; я сделала эту группу, как договаривались; но, по факту, пополняю её до сих пор одна (за редким исключением). Заходите в гости!!!

,

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...по поводу здания ДК, на фотках с праздника не мой ДК, а районный...а мой скромный на главной странице


Да??? Это я просто сразу полезла фотки смотреть и уже успела "(ЗАЗРЯ :Grin: ) обзавидоваться белой завистью)))). Я потом подробнее всё посмотрю и почитаю, обязательно.

----------


## VanDerMade

Взялась делать сайт своего ДК, второй день фотки гружу, да оформлением занимаюсь. Выбрала конструктор JIMDO и парюсь теперь - виджеты нужные туда не подходят, URL активной ссылки почему-то не работает. Надеялась быстренько всё сделать, а теперь, чувствую, придётся учебник по HTML читать..... :Tu: 

Вот ссылка (пока местами недоделано), но может что-то подскажете или посоветуете мне, по ходу дела...
domkult-suhaya.jimdo.com

----------


## VanDerMade

Со ссылками перехода на страницы сайта разобралась, доделываю))). Ещё надо все внешние ссылки активировать...

----------


## Zadov_star

Конструктор  на jimdo  имеет ряд недостатков, лучше купить место на хостинге и   использовать систему: сиэмси  joomla. Во первых место на хостинге дешевле чем предлагают все конструкторы сайтов, во вторых вы получаете настоящий реальный *ваш*- на 100 процентов сайт. В третьих много красивых готовых шаблонов, да и сама программа полностью бесплатна, так что все  будет законно.

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...место на хостинге дешевле чем предлагают все конструкторы сайтов.....


Я использую *бесплатный* вариант. Понимаю, что лучше бы иметь на 100% *свой* сайт, но платить из своего кармана не планировала. :Meeting:

----------


## Натник

Добрый вечер! Девочки, у кого сайты на Джимдо, скажите пожалуйста, а на этой платформе есть возможность задним числом что то вносить? ну например, сегодня 3 января, а мне надо 27 декабря, могу я 27 декабря что то написать?

----------


## вокся

> на этой платформе есть возможность задним числом что то вносить?


Если новостная лента не в Блоге, то да.

----------


## Рамоновна

Коллеги, на своем сайте создала новую страницу- *СВОБОДНОЕ СКАЧИВАНИЕ*. На ней будут располагаться ссылки на "тяжелый" материал, которого много на сайт не залить. 
http://domkultura.jimdo.com/свободное-скачивание/


Пробный шар - 3 материала. Первый - моя Рождественская сказка этого года.

----------


## Тёка

> Взялась делать сайт своего ДК


и я взялась,но как слепой котенок(



> Со ссылками перехода на страницы сайта разобралась, доделываю))). Ещё надо все внешние ссылки активировать...


я это никак не осилю
Еще ии инет виснет,скорости совсем нет(((

----------


## Тёка

Вот сделала сайт  :Blush2:  ...Коллеги,если  не трудно  посмотрите опытным взглядом,критику воспринимаю адекватно,...принимаю советы...Фото большие долго грузятся,потому сжаты-это минус
http://dkkiprino.jimdo.com/

И еще кто знает что означает      Тестовая версия ?

----------


## Натник

> Коллеги,если не трудно посмотрите опытным взглядом,критику воспринимаю адекватно,...принимаю советы


Инна, молодец!!! Первый шаг сделан,  остальное придет со временем, главное не забрасывай его. Я вот только не поняла, почему у тебя календарь праздников и просто календать, не на главной странице? Шаблон что ли такой....Тестовая версия, это значит , что шаблон находится в стадии тестирования, возможны изменения. Но ты не переживай, информация никуда не денется, просто может видоизмениться структура сайта. 

 :Blush2: и еще, я не поняла, в гостевой книге ссылка на сайт моего ДК?? и авка с моего профиля...это ты наверное хочешь сделать ссылки на сайты Домов культуры?я так думаю, что лучше их поместить слева на главной странице, под основным меню. :Yes4:  Может, что еще девочки подскажут.

----------


## вокся

> принимаю советы


Девочки, у Года литературы тоже есть своя символика и свой сайт)
www.godliteratury.ru

Расскажите, Инна, а как вы вставили ссылку "Поделиться" на Одноклассники и Мой Мир? У меня в наборе этих сетей нет...(

----------


## Натник

> Расскажите, Инна, а как вы вставили ссылку "Поделиться" на Одноклассники и Мой Мир? У меня в наборе этих сетей нет...(


Оксана, это сторонний виджет, у меня он был как то, вот например http://share.pluso.ru/


или этот http://share42.com/ru

----------


## Тёка

Наташа,спасибо за внимание



> в гостевой книге ссылка на сайт моего ДК??


Ходила ко всем вам на сайты,читала,смотрела и 
 пробовала,но сама не вижу ее..почему то((,так и не поняла как вставить ссылки...пока не поняла
а что это??



> авка





> у Года литературы тоже есть своя символика и свой сайт)


Оксана,спасибо за информацию ...я ж видела))).....исправлю

----------


## вокся

)))) Мерси с полнеба за кнопочки)))

----------


## Натник

> )))) Мерси с полнеба за кнопочки)))


 всегда пожжжалуйста :Grin: 

Инна, авка - это коротко "аватарка" - картинка профиля пользователя :Yes4:  а ссылка вот тут, посмотри

----------


## Натник

Девочки, я вот еще что себе на сайт поставила, счетчик не только посещений, но и из каких стран.

Такой есть н анашем форуме тоже :Yes4: 



и у меня. Мне прям интересно, смотрю каждый день откуда заходят на сайт :Grin: 




чтоб создать такой счетчик, надо перейти  по ссылке http://flagcounter.com/

----------


## Тёка

> чтоб создать такой счетчик, надо перейти по ссылке http://flagcounter.com/


спасибо

----------


## ТВЕРИЧАНКА

Коллеги, проголосуйте, пожалуйста!!!
http://tver.kp.ru/daily/forumcontest.../?view=desktop

----------


## Рамоновна

Вот еще одна новая страница - про проекты (1- 2014год, 2 и 3 - 2015год) Простенькие, районного уровня, без претензий на гранты

http://domkultura.jimdo.com/проекты/

----------


## darina1

Интересная тема тут развивается). Только вот перед тем как создавать сайт, надо оказывается задать себе вопрос,а нужен ли он вообще?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> вопрос,а нужен ли он вообще?


И какие выводы сделали вы? Нужен или нет?

----------


## Рамоновна

ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ-
сайт *РАМОНСКОЙ ЦЕНТРАЛИЗОВАННОЙ КЛУБНОЙ СИСТЕМЫ*



теперь у меня их два....

----------


## Тёка

> теперь у меня их два....


А зачем? :Smile3:

----------


## Рамоновна

Так один-ДК родной, а второй- по должности пришлось

----------


## Натник

Девчата! в группах на ОК в разделе статистика появилась новая функция - теперь можно сформировать и сохранить в Эксель  всю статистику за выбранный период, правда там она на английском. я попросила знакомого перевести мне, как переведет, скажу что конкретно там отображается.

----------

вокся (02.03.2016), Гульнур (26.02.2016)

----------


## Натник

Девочки! У кого сайты на Джимдо - можно вставить виждет "Для слабовидящих" вот инструкция http://public.finevision.ru/?page_id=2

----------

BimBoom (12.10.2016), Рамоновна (13.09.2016)

----------


## Натник

*Рамоновна*, Ирина Викторовна, вы не знаете где на джимдо можно посмотреть статистику сайта? Меня интересует количество посетителей, просмотров и т.д.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> где на джимдо можно посмотреть статистику сайта?


Статистика в подписке JimdoPro и JimdoBusiness покажет подробные данные о том, как посетители пользуются твоим сайтом. Перейди на платную подписку и воспользуйся расширенными возможностями нашей системы! :Smile3:

----------

Натник (27.04.2017)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, можно установить счетчик на сайт

этот   http://hotlog.ru/main

или этот  http://www.liveinternet.ru/add


бесплатно.

----------

Натник (27.04.2017)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Нашла положение о сайте*

Положение о сайте
1. Общие положения
1.1. Положение определяет назначение, принципы построения и структуру информационных материалов, размещаемых на официальных web-сайтах (далее – Сайт) муниципальных учреждений всех видов и типов, а также регламентирует технологию создания и функционирования Сайтов учреждений. 
1.2. Сайт учреждения обеспечивает официальное представление информации об учреждении в сети Интернет с целью расширения рынка услуг учреждения, оперативного ознакомления работников, посетителей, клиентов и других заинтересованных лиц с деятельностью учреждения. 
1.3. Пользователем Сайта может быть любое лицо, имеющее технические возможности выхода в Интернет. Функционирование Сайта учреждения регламентируется действующим законодательством, уставом учреждения, настоящим Положением. Настоящее Положение может быть дополнено в соответствии с приказом руководителя учреждения. 
2. Цели, задачи Сайта
2.1. Целью Сайта учреждения является оперативное и объективное информирование общественности о деятельности учреждения, включение учреждения в единое информационное пространство. 
2.2. 3адачи Сайта учреждения: 
2.2.1. Формирование позитивного имиджа учреждения. 
2.2.2. Систематическое информирование о качестве услуг в учреждении. 
2.2.3. Презентация достижений учреждения, его особенностей, истории развития, реализуемых программ. 
2.2.4. Осуществление обмена продуктивным опытом. 
2.2.5. Повышение эффективности деятельности учреждения. 
3. Информационный ресурс Сайта
3.1. Информационный ресурс Сайта учреждения формируется в соответствии с деятельностью всех структурных подразделений учреждения, работников, посетителей, клиентов, деловых партнеров и прочих заинтересованных лиц. 
3.2. Информационный ресурс Сайта учреждения является открытым и общедоступным. 
3.3. Условия размещения ресурсов ограниченного доступа регулируются отдельными документами. Размещение таких ресурсов допустимо только при наличии соответствующих организационных и программно-технических возможностей, обеспечивающих защиту персональных данных и авторских прав. 
3.4. На Сайте учреждения размещается обязательная информация.
3.5. На Сайте могут быть размещены другие информационные ресурсы: общая информация об учреждении; история учреждения; материалы о научно-исследовательской деятельности учреждения; электронные каталоги информационных ресурсов учреждения; материалы о руководителях,  деловых партнерах учреждения с переходом на их сайты, блоги; фотоматериалы, форум; гостевая книга. 
3.6. Часть информационного ресурса, формируемого по инициативе подразделений, может быть размещена на отдельных специализированных сайтах, доступ к которым организуется с Сайта учреждения, при этом данные сайты считаются неотъемлемой частью Сайта учреждения и на них распространяются все нормы и правила данного Положения. 
3.7. Не допускается размещение на Сайте учреждения противоправной информации и информации, не имеющей отношения к деятельности учреждения, разжигающей межнациональную рознь, призывающей к насилию, не подлежащей свободному распространению в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации. 
4. Редколлегия Сайта
4.1. Для обеспечения разработки и функционирования Сайта создается редколлегия, в состав которой могут входить: заместитель директора учреждения, курирующий вопросы информатизации; специалисты в области информационных технологий; руководители методических объединений. 
4.2. Для административного регулирования редколлегия Сайта разрабатывает регламент работы с информационным ресурсом Сайта учреждения, в котором определяются: подразделения (должностные лица), ответственные за подборку и предоставление соответствующей информации по каждому разделу Сайта (информационно-ресурсному компоненту); перечень обязательно предоставляемой информации; формат предоставления информации; график размещения информации, ее архивирования и удаления; перечень должностных лиц, осуществляющих размещение информации и зоны их ответственности. 
4.3. Регламент работы с Сайтом учреждения утверждает руководитель учреждения. 
4.4. Руководство обеспечением функционирования Сайта и его программно-технической поддержкой возлагается на заместителя руководителя учреждения, ответственного за информатизацию. 
4.5. Заместитель руководителя учреждения, ответственный за информатизацию, обеспечивает оперативный контроль качества выполнения всех видов работ с Сайтом руководителем учреждения и соответствие их регламенту. 
4.6. Непосредственное выполнение технологических работ по обеспечению целостности и доступности Сайта учреждения, реализации правил разграничения доступа возлагается на администратора Сайта (далее – администратор), который назначается руководителем сайта учреждения. 
5. Организация информационного наполнения и сопровождения Сайта
5.1. Члены редколлегии Сайта учреждения обеспечивают качественное выполнение всех видов работ, непосредственно связанных с разработкой и функционированием Сайта учреждения согласно регламенту. 
5.2. Администратор осуществляет: 
– оперативный контроль за размещенной на Сайте учреждения информацией; консультирование членов редколлегии о подготовке материалов и способах ее размещения; 
– изменение структуры Сайта, по согласованию с заместителем руководителя учреждения, ответственным за информатизацию; 
– программно-техническую поддержку, реализацию политики разграничения доступа и обеспечение безопасности информационных ресурсов. 
6. Ответственность
6.1. Ответственность за недостоверное, несвоевременное или некачественное предоставление информации (в т. ч. с грамматическими или синтаксическими ошибками) для размещения на Сайте учреждения несет руководитель соответствующего подразделения (должностное лицо), предоставивший информацию. 
6.2. Ответственность за некачественное текущее сопровождение Сайта несет администратор. Некачественное текущее сопровождение может выражаться: 
– в несвоевременном размещении предоставляемой информации; 
– в отсутствии даты размещения документа; 
– в совершении действий, повлекших причинение вреда информационному ресурсу; 
– в невыполнении необходимых программно-технических мер по обеспечению целостности и доступности информационного ресурса. 
6.3. Ответственность за нарушение работоспособности и актуализации Сайта учреждения вследствие реализованных некачественных концептуальных решений, отсутствия четкого порядка в работе лиц, на которых возложено предоставление информации, несет заместитель руководителя учреждения, ответственный за информатизацию.

----------


## Натник

> Натник, можно установить счетчик на сайт


Про внешние счетчики я знаю, я думала, что где то есть внутренний  счетчик....

----------


## Алла и Александр

Проверяем сайт на соответствие требованиям закона. 
Как проверить официальный интернет-ресурс учреждения культуры на соответствие нормативным требованиям. Это позволит не только оптимизировать работу сайта, но и избежать нарушений.
https://yadi.sk/i/JiHVxv243HVErd

Начала создавать сайт нашего ДК на Джимдо. Еще не все страницы заполнены, но уже можно посмотреть. :Smile3:  :Yes4: 


https://sdkuylovskoe.jimdo.com/

----------

BimBoom (01.05.2017), уктур (01.05.2017)

----------


## Натник

*Рамоновна*, Ирина Викторовна, а вы используете бесплатную версию Джимдо или уже перешли на платную? Места вам хватает на бесплатной?

----------


## Ckeeman

у нас сайт на вордпрессе, просто но для сайта учреждения самое то. а статистику в яндекс метрике или гугл аналитике смотреть, если подключена. если нет, то на лабрике можно создать проект, но там не бесплатно.

----------


## nastbsh

Дорогие учителя, репетиторы, преподаватели музыки, обучающие детей игре на различных инструментах и тд, прошу уделить 2-3 минуты своего времени и заполнить анкету (5 вопросов). Очень нужно по учебе. Буду весьма признательна! Спасибо! ❤
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...aam9Q/viewform

----------

